# Ordering cigars with Amazon checkout?



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

A little off the wall question and sorry if it is in the wrong section but I received a gift certificate to Amazon. After getting a few accessories (a new cutter and 3 more lighters), I find myself stumped with a $50 left. Is there any cigar site where you can check out through Amazon? I have done it with a few sites in the past and if anyone knew, it would be you hooligans. If not, any suggestions to what the money could go towards would be appreciative.


P.S. as soon as I hit 30 posts, the pics go up of the new humidor and the cigars I got for the bday


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

50 bucks left,huh?....I personally don't know of any cigar sites you can use an amazon gift certificate on, but if you just got yerself a humi, then you couldn't go wrong with a good digital hygrometer to put in it so you can keep an eye on humidity levels. Amazon does sell one for 20 bucks. Naturally, you're going to want to calibrate it, so add another 5 bucks for a Boveda Calibration kit, and you're down to 25 bucks.

see? that wasn't so tough. I'll let one of the other mugs tell ya how to spend the other 25 bucks.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me  

Thank you


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I am a member of one Cigar Group that does have amazon as a link and would post it on here but would rather do it through PM or if you have a way for me to get that info to you.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Well said above, I don't get on amazon much so I could not suggest how to spend the $25. :drama:


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I am a member of one Cigar Group that does have amazon as a link and would post it on here but would rather do it through PM or if you have a way for me to get that info to you.


I see that you have AIM I just logged in

SN - allenhamouch


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Use that 50 bucks towards an amazon prime membership!! I love it!! I buy EVERYTHING on amazon, coffee, supplements, bday and Xmas gifts, lighters, books, movies.... I come out ahead every year!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

m00chness said:


> I see that you have AIM I just logged in
> 
> SN - allenhamouch


Put me on your 'buddylist' and when you see me...say howdy. As far as the place I talked about...is CigarGeeks...google it and look at the home page as they have an Amazon account. Not sure of the pre requisites of using it but I know you can get a discount thru them. I am always getting cards from vendors and use Amazon for cigar accessories.

Just added you to my list on AIM.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Appreciate the info. Thank you everyone who had input, I wound up getting:
1 XI2 cutter
3 Tiger windproof lighter (needed one for the golf course, and the price was cheap, figure it wouldn't hurt)
1 digital hydrometer
1 calibration kit
1 espresso set (for my mom. One of her cups broke yesterday)


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Will do Gary, but to be honest, I am hardly on AIM. When I do sign on I will see how you are doing.


----------

